# MCSE or MCSA?



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi there...

I'm looking at taking the Advent Training (www.adventraining.co.uk) learn at home course.... 

But I'm unsure whether to go for the MCSE or MCSA... which is the widest recognised?

I'm looking to enter Networking... such as technical support etc. Long term goals would be to Manage a Network in a hospital or large company 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Between the two, MCSE is what you will want to get. It is a more advanced version of MCSA (it's MCSA with a couple extra design courses) that is sought after more than a MCSA.

While that handles part of the software-side in Networking, you may want to look into the hardware by getting a CCNA. The Cisco Certified Network Associate certification is one of the more premier certifications in networking, so take a look into this one as well.

http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/le3/le2/le0/le9/learning_certification_type_home.html


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

The Advent Training Scheme (did you look into the website I sent?) charges between £5,000 and £7,000 depending on the course you go for.

Does this seem like value for money? They then also get you the job afterwards.

So the MCSE would be a good starting group to get a perm job or start contracting? Then I could continue studies in the evenings to get my CCNA?


----------

